# What is YOUR dream horse?



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi!

This is mainly for people like me who don't own a horse/pony. Here is a thread where you can discuss what horse you dream of owning once you get the cash. Once you finish Uni. Once you grow up. Whatever the reason here you can tell the world what horse you would most want to have.

Well, since I am the founder of this thread and like I said before I don't have a horse here is my dream horse:

_A chestnut Hanoverian X TB cross gelding or stallion. A really fiery one with plenty of jumping ability. If I ever got to name him he would 100% he called Red for the barn and officially : Ruby Red Sky Hopper._

This may sound stupid but I would name him after my first *BIKE*!!!

I would have to really learn to ride before I got him.

Hope to hear about your dream mounts.

Bye,
Phantom


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Any of Fallon Taylor's horses. They seem so...perfect! :O
Someone said they look too perfectly trained to be true...well either way, they surely fake well their manners then.

She has an youtube channel on which I am drooling since...2 years i think, haha


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

a dead broke quarter horse buckskin Gelding. But what do I get? An untrained haflinger palomino Mare
You never get what you want :lol:


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a description of my dream horse (I have name included ) 

Rocky, or Rocket Boy is a pure black welsh gelding. He has a star. He has lots of show experience. He has been showed by little kids to adults. He is very well behaved in the ring. He is calm. He has hunter/jumper experience and will go in any direction you take him. He is calm and gentle and has a puppy dog personality. He is a coming 5 year old but acts like a experienced 14 year old QH. He has very fancy gaits. His walk is quick and pretty. When he trots he snaps his legs up under him and struts his stuff. When he canters he flows across the arena like your riding a cloud. He will canter around the arena and stay on the rail. He has won many ribbons in pleasure classes, command, and even bareback. He is very easy going and will barrel race or jump barrels. He will turn out with any horse and never bucks, kicks, squeals, ect. at other horse. He is a true sweetheart. 









^^ He looks like that but he is not this small. This horse is only 13.2 hh!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

I've already owned my dream horse.... She was a spunky and green Fjord/cross who would have done anything for me, she was my best friend. She was a one person horse that chose me as her person. She had wonderful gaits, and was twice as fast as horses double her size. She was beautiful and looked like a wild horse. Sadly she passed away last Christmas at the tender age of four, and she will be forever missed! Hopefully you guys find your dream horse and remember to enjoy every second- you never know how long you have.


----------



## Nola13 (May 13, 2011)

My Dream horse!


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

My dream Horse is this boy : Bent Branderup, Bent Branderup
a beautiful Knabstrupper stallion.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

edit: Southern, the horse you posted about is gorgeous!
My dream horse is this person's horse.
I love big boned chunky horses. I'd love one that is a great all purpose horse, one that I could take on trails and do some jumping with.


----------



## Nola13 (May 13, 2011)

*My Dream Horse*

My Dream Horse


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Indigosblue, I am terribly sorry


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

A spunky arabian mare who's friendly and intelligent. A great trail/endurance horse. Any colour but grey/white (I find them hard to clean and seem to have bad experiences on grey horses!)


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

thank you inaclick,
I miss her a lot but it was worth it, even for the short time that i had her. You just have to remember the good times =] There was a wonderful horse that helped me through it, and i'm hoping to buy her soon. She's not my dream horse, but we've helped each other out a lot, and she grew on me =P


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love hearing about your dream horses. I too am sorry, Indigosblue!

My Red would look something like this:


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

thank you Phantomstallion,
The horse in your picture is SO SHINY!!!!! I love the facial expression, like "i got food, now run!"


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My dream horse would be a black MorganXQuarter horse gelding


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's always been my dream to raise performance Arabian horses. I don't understand why more people don't breed performance arabians....And by performance, I mean ALL performance 8D

*Reining, Barrels, Cowhorse/Cutting, Jumping, Eventing, Dressage....Can you imagine? Now if only I could turn them all into pintos I'd be set for life!*


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Phantomstallion said:


> This is mainly for people like me who don't own a horse/pony. Here is a thread where you can discuss what horse you dream of owning once you get the cash. Once you finish Uni. Once you grow up. Whatever the reason here you can tell the world what horse you would most want to have.


 I too am horse-less. 

Here is my dream horse.










A Certain Vino. One of the best western pleasure horses ever.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> It's always been my dream to raise performance Arabian horses. I don't understand why more people don't breed performance arabians....And by performance, I mean ALL performance 8D
> 
> *Reining, Barrels, Cowhorse/Cutting, Jumping, Eventing, Dressage....Can you imagine? Now if only I could turn them all into pintos I'd be set for life!*


Are you anywhere near Scottsdale, AZ during February? If you are, you should check out the Arabian horse show held there for ten days at that time. Performance Arabian classes outnumber halter classes by 10 to 1. It's HUGE! So many hunters, western pleasure, working cow horse, dressage, show hack, jumping, reining.....they have everything! It's like that at all Arabian shows. 

I'm in with the halter gig, that's what we breed for, but I love the performance side of it, too. Especially the reining and the jumping.  All of these pictures are purebred Arabians. I don't know if a lot of people realize just how big and powerhouse-y Arabians can be. These are NOT your average backyard egyptian Arabians. :lol: Modern, modern, modern - is awesome!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I've had two dream horses for a while. The first, which I began wishing for when I first got into horses, was a bay Donnerhall offspring with NO white on the legs. The next kind of horse I became enamoured with was a painted warmblood from the Art Deco line. One of my dreams came true when I bough Wyndemere, a 17.1 hh, dark bay tobiano Art Deco granddaughter.








Unfortunately, I recently lost her to a brain tumor. I miss her every day.

I have been unbelievably blessed in then being about to fulfill my other dream. On my birthday this year my parents helped me buy Dulcinea, a dark bay (with no white on her legs!) Donnerhall granddaughter.









Now my next dream is to combine the two by breeding Dulcinea to Wyndemere's sire, State of the Art. I girl can dream...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

my dream horse is a non-fading black gelding or mare (preferably gelding) quarterhorse with a bald face and blue eyes. This mare, who is six years old, is the PERFECT example. Unfortunately she's already sold and costed $9000 xD I admit that I'm a sucker for ANY black horse though xD including black paints.










I ended up with one of the brattiest, marish, antisocial little miniatures on earth, but hey. I can't complain! I love my Sour =]


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

which reminds me.

My favorite horse is...CloudMystique's mare :lol: From this forum

Take a look, Endiku.



















http://www.horseforum.com/horse-showmanship/long-mane-65662/

Edit: but i'm not sure where she is lately


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

o.o I think I'm going to pass out. What a gorgeous mare <333 one of the nicest built MFT horses I've seen in a while, too. Thanks so much for showing her to me! Now to make a plan to go horsenap her.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Count me in, we'll both work out an evil snatch plan :lol:


edit: behold and ...drool! i found more pics!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cloudsmystique/sets/72157606872655498/


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I looove Mystique!! 

I like to think I OWN my dream horse. She needs training, but I swear I could NOT ask for a better horse! I won't even get started, she's just great and can do ANYthing if you know how to ask her.

Now...I'm a complete sucker for a GOOD all around horse. This would be my actual dream horse, SBR Formula One aka Buckwheat. I would SO breed my mare to him if I could have one wish! Everytime I stallion search, I check him out first. He's one of the best all around horses I've seen. 











NewGallery

Love him!!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok. If I could have my perfect horse. It would be a 17hh+ chestnut warmblood with white on his face and legs. He would be a fantastic hunter horse, 3', and also be able to mess around with jumping and eventing. He would be sweet and personable and pay attention to me.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

My trainer has a bay hano mare. She is a great hunter and also excels in dressage, jumping, and could do cross-country. She would be a great eventing horse but we don't have much eventing around here. She is very big and beautiful. She is bold but pays attention. Really, a great mare! She would be my dream horse if she wasn't as bold, she bucks alot and stuff.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ahhh! I'm in a complete puddle, looking at these pictures of Mistique. She looks to have such a fantastic personality to pair with her beauty.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hmm a black friesian


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

but i still love my chestnut tb


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Luckily, I already own my dream horse. I used to want a 6-8 year old, dark bay gelding, Morgan/QH/and or Arab, 15.2-16.2hh, all-around english horse. However... my horse jumped unexpectedly into my life and she is almost the opposite of what I thought I wanted.








15.1hh grade QH/Paint mare, 16 years old, western/english, chestnut. :roll: She's the perfect horse for me. My lifer.

She and I have learned a lot together and have progressed from basic w/t/c to schooling 2nd Level through lessons with my trainer. I'm able to keep her round and through while bareback in just a rope halter and we go on wild canter/gallop trail rides. We did stamina rides around the racetrack and she always comes back to me. She spooks less now that she trusts me as her leader. As a rider with many fears, she is one of the very few horses that I'm never worried about and can just hop on her all relaxed with no doubts in my mind. Anyways, I feel like I always fail at describing her, because I can never do her justice. She will never be my Grand Prix dressage mount, but I will always love her the most.









And so here's my "secret" dream horse:
A bright blood (redder than the horse pictured) bay Bask Afire arabian gelding to do upper level dressage with, plus jumping, trail riding, XC, endurance, and a slew of other things. :lol:


----------

